# Ultimate drive line.........



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

so the time has come fro me to take the third and final step in my car,after this point there will be no real way to make my rabbit any better.....
As some of you may know I have been sitting on a X-trac 6 speed sequential gear box for some time now,contemplating it's overall worth and performance advantages to me.
I recently acquired a dry sump system for my car and have been exploring other performance upgrades as an alternative to existing parts on my car to improve the performance,Updates on these will come soon.
as for now this weekend I mounted up the X and the dry sump and some existing hard ware.and i thought you would like to see what a real Transmission look like.....








#1 hear is the tranny mounted to the rear of the long block( that is what a real differential looks like,also notice how large the ring gear is) as you can see the output shaft for the axle sits considerably higher then the stock location,thus calling for the needed rotation of the motor reward at a35* angle. 








#2 Here is picture of the front(technically the side of the motor) with the dry sump and ITB in place,Believe it or not there is still plenty of room to use the stock 16v non Ac alternator set up with factory alternator and a stock water pump,However I will be running a smaller racing alternator mounted on the rear of the engine below the differential and driven off of the passengers side cv joint, For the water pump I will be running an electric unit I have already made the adapter bracket to mount to the motor. In the event I really want to get this car going sooner I will use the stock components.








#3 Third and finally here is another shot of the tranny mounted to the rear of the engine as you can see the box dwarfs the motor as a whole!!!!






























I have the Motor in the whole set up in the car right now where it will sit and am working on the motor mounts, I will post some shots of it in the car tomorrow.
~Jarod.


_Modified by X K R O M X at 11:33 AM 6-26-2006_


----------



## SUSPENDED (May 19, 2004)

damn!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (SUSPENDED)*

wow


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Big CADDY)*

Thanks guys I am seriously freaking out on this whole thing it's gonna be retaaaaded.


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

Say ROCK.... Now say ROLL!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (PintSized)*

Say Rah! No....Say RAH!! No...like this.....*RAH!!!!* Donk.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Meh, it isn't even 4wd........

















_Modified by polov8 at 11:22 PM 6-26-2006_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

What you going to do about the exhaust manifold you had built?Going to have to make another one?What are you hoping to make in terms of power?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*

I will need to cut out a portion of my fire wall above the steering rack and run the new Custom header down through there.


_Modified by X K R O M X at 3:31 PM 6-26-2006_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

about freakin time!!!
i kid, i kid!!
seriously sick man!! cant wait to see it in the car. you just stepped over the "retarded" project line to straight ridiculous


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_I will need to cut out a portion of my fire wall above the steering rack and run the new Custom header down through there.

In order to tilt the engine 35*?Check out VWMS engine bay...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

There's just way too much ROCK for one smiley. So, here's TWO:

















_Quote, originally posted by *bulldog2.G* »_Say Rah! No....Say RAH!! No...like this.....*RAH!!!!* Donk.

Wesley Willis in the heyOUSE!


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
In order to tilt the engine 35*?Check out VWMS engine bay...









that motor is not clocked to the rear other wise the head would not be level I will post some more pics tomorrow.
that is the motor they ran in the failed Rally lupo. I know all about it.


_Modified by X K R O M X at 4:51 PM 6-26-2006_


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

ah i'm at a loss for words







oh wait i love you ...no hate...or is it both?


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (impulse byer)*


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (PrupleGTI)*

interested in seeing some progress pictures...
free bump..


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

So whats the skinny on the tranny? Ratios? Clutch type diff?


----------



## purplenerple (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Jetta2dr)*

Nothing comes close to the sound of a proper 'box. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (purplenerple)*

chang chang chang

plenty of nice bits you've gathered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Mk2enthusiast)*

As promised hear are some shots of the motor and the tranny sitting in it's respected position in the car,I am working on the mounts now.
ENJOY!!!!
























So now you see how far the motor is tilted back...
























_Modified by X K R O M X at 1:46 PM 6-27-2006_


_Modified by X K R O M X at 2:20 PM 6-27-2006_


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

JC on a pogo stick. amazing.


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Wow thats crazy. Should give you a pretty good weight distribution though. I can't wait to see you change that oil filter too.









<----Jealous.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (skidplate)*

Think you will have any issues with oil in the head? Valve cover leakage seems probable, no??


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Think you will have any issues with oil in the head? Valve cover leakage seems probable, no??

Same principle applies with a V6 or V8 engine where both banks are @ angles.Once the valve cover is tightened down correctly then it should not leak.
The only thing I would do is weld the oil fuller cap shut.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

dry sump a must, looking awesome in there krom--


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Think you will have any issues with oil in the head? Valve cover leakage seems probable, no??


what 16v does not have oil leaking issues!!!! We will see I have some pretty gnarly sealant that should keep it in check.and the head has two return passages on each side in the rear, the only one that won't be seeing much return will be the one in the center of the head towards the front....oh well.

_Modified by X K R O M X at 3:26 PM 6-27-2006_


_Modified by X K R O M X at 3:28 PM 6-27-2006_


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

How about oiling on the intake cam? Keep an eye on it. When i was younger there was a motor (forget which) that had more tilt than you are running - Had an issue with one of the cams heating up. Had a tap from a high pressure hole, mabe 2, that they plumbed a line to squirters over the cam.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (rivethead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rivethead* »_How about oiling on the intake cam? Keep an eye on it. When i was younger there was a motor (forget which) that had more tilt than you are running - Had an issue with one of the cams heating up. Had a tap from a high pressure hole, mabe 2, that they plumbed a line to squirters over the cam. 

each cam has a oil galley beneath where it bolts down to the head to lubricate the bearing surfaces on the cam so I don't see how this would be an issue. But I will see.


----------



## KraftwerkMk1Jetta (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

Maybe I'm still a relative noob to these engines, but where is that tranny from? Is it custom built or what?


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (KraftwerkMk1Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraftwerkMk1Jetta* »_Maybe I'm still a relative noob to these engines, but where is that tranny from? Is it custom built or what?

Click Here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by PintSized at 8:22 PM 6-27-2006_


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (PintSized)*

the secret is out......


----------



## KraftwerkMk1Jetta (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (PintSized)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PintSized* »_
Click Here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by PintSized at 8:22 PM 6-27-2006_


Ahh, I see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (KraftwerkMk1Jetta)*

Friggin awesome! Way to awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just wow! A real ring gear in a rabbit... 
Performance gains with the injectors point straight down??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (GTIMan82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMan82* »_Performance gains with the injectors point straight down??

Injector angle relative to the Earth's gravity vector is irrelevant from a performance perspective. The angle is critical, however, in relation to the intake valve position, air flow, etc.


----------



## Agaeris (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Now alls hes gotta do is put in a second set of injectors above the throttle plates and 2nd stage them at higher RPM








Lookin good!
So, Scott, when you gonna release a sequential kit for us!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (PintSized)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PintSized* »_
Click Here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Which series because not even Jarod knows....








Could be the 516 series.

_Quote, originally posted by *XTrac* »_
*516 Front Wheel Drive Touring Car*


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

The model of the that box is the "516" not the series....








My box is a model numberis a 068 with a 206 gear cluster,like the Peugeot....










_Modified by X K R O M X at 1:18 AM 9-2-2006_


----------



## Agaeris (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_The model of the that box is the "516" not the series....








My box is a model number 206,like the Peugeot....









So what is all involved with using a tranny like this one? So far you have to rotate the engine back, but what about the following:
-Transmission bell housing bolt pattern and clutch compatibility
-CV length and flange size
I am going to assume that you can pretty much get any gearing and LSD you want in there.
Also, is the sequential electronic, or the old-skool cable system?


----------



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

thats a strong looking 6 speed, I love the deep webs / gusset design
what a sick setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SUSPENDED (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (16ValveInside)*

you've finished right? updates please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (SUSPENDED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUSPENDED* »_you've finished right? updates please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah right!!!!! sorry I have been busy with work these last two week's and have not had a chance to work on this lately.


----------



## Wishy Washy (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

Jarod is also great at anal bead construction. They may be expensive but totally worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Captain16vGTI at 2:22 AM 7-17-2006_


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (Captain16vGTI)*

I've got the same but mine's brown.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

Newb question;
Is there a particular reason for having the engine tilted so much? Aside from a slightly shifted CofG, is there any benefit?


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (abawp)*

This is now my favorite thread!! I am anxious to see more pics of this car!!! especially when fully completed, I will be the first to say This na screamer will probably beat the daylights out of my boosted 16v!!! I am also curious as to power output!!! and specs on engine!! would 260 crank horse be a reasonable guess??


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*


----------



## XchesapeakebaysidegliX (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

Wow!
This is far more "RaceCar Engineering" than "Performance VW"...
Your car will truly bring a firestorm on competitors


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_Newb question;
Is there a particular reason for having the engine tilted so much? Aside from a slightly shifted CofG, is there any benefit?

read a little http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_ as you can see the output shaft for the axle sits considerably higher then the stock location,thus calling for the needed rotation of the motor reward at a35* angle.

-j


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

wasn't that box designed to correct axel height problems in mid 90's touring cars.....


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

this car is gonna be so amazing.


----------



## EuroClod (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Mortal_Wombat)*

car looks a little fruity to me ....cheers krom drink up











_Modified by EuroClod at 9:37 PM 8-10-2006_


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (EuroClod)*

Update time has arrived!!
















Garth


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (g60vw)*

yah, what's the status on zie auto?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (SvenRasta)*

There is no update only Saving money to get all the necessary parts required to finish this thing,"Patience is a virtues"or so they say....


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

this is the kinda car thats makes little children hide under their blankets at night


----------



## ftillier (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

Looks awesome. Question, though - with the dry sump, it looks like the engine could sit lower rather than inclined more to the rear, no? That is, if your motor mounts would allow the engine to sit a few inches lower, you wouldn't really have ground clearance issues due to the dry sump being so shallow. Wouldn't this lower the CG more than merely incling the engine?
- Fab


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (ftillier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ftillier* »_Looks awesome. Question, though - with the dry sump, it looks like the engine could sit lower rather than inclined more to the rear, no? That is, if your motor mounts would allow the engine to sit a few inches lower, you wouldn't really have ground clearance issues due to the dry sump being so shallow. Wouldn't this lower the CG more than merely incling the engine?
- Fab

Well there are many reason for the dry sump,less parasitic loss ,safer then a wet system,better cooling etc. But the motor needs to be clocked due to the output shaft location on the transmission, it is not in the stock position as a 020,tilting the motor to the rear is also an added advantage being it takes a majority of the weigh that use to sit well in front of the center line of the axles and centers is mostly over them or behind them,the engine will also sit 5" lower in the compartment compared to stock.
Quaife makes six speed sequential that can also be used however they leave the motor in almost the same place as stock ,which is good and bad,
Good because it's relatively easy to get into the car without fabbing up to much, bad because it does not help rectify the inherent problems of a front wheel drive car which is having all the weight of the tranny and engine in front of the axles.
As I said this is the ultimate drive line for a front wheel drive Rabbit, there really is no way to make a Mark 1 better and still keep it Front wheel drive.


_Modified by X K R O M X at 9:14 PM 9-2-2006_


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_As promised hear are some shots of the motor and the tranny sitting in it's respected position in the car,I am working on the mounts now.
ENJOY!!!!
























So now you see how far the motor is tilted back...
























_Modified by X K R O M X at 1:46 PM 6-27-2006_

_Modified by X K R O M X at 2:20 PM 6-27-2006_

This might be a little off topic but anyway.
Maybe it is a good idea to drill and tap a couple drain lines from the back of the cylhead going outside and down to the oil pan.
Or maybe get a pump with one more scavenge section to suck out the extra oil.
I think you will have a lot of oil laying above the valve seals,could be a smoky scenario








And for the valve cover you can use the passenger side early Audi V8,because they have the oil filler cap on the driver side.
Just a thought.
Nice gearbox though


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_This might be a little off topic but anyway.
Maybe it is a good idea to drill and tap a couple drain lines from the back of the cylhead going outside and down to the oil pan.
Or maybe get a pump with one more scavenge section to suck out the extra oil.
I think you will have a lot of oil laying above the valve seals,could be a smoky scenario








And for the valve cover you can use the passenger side early Audi V8,because they have the oil filler cap on the driver side.
Just a thought.
Nice gearbox though









There are two oils returns on either side of the rear(back side ) of head,i don;t think the return is going to be an issue,I am aware of the v8 valve cover but I dont need it.


----------



## vwhammer1 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

I understand that tilting the engine back that far will help put some more weight over the drive wheels. 
But, just an idea, if you are running a dry sump system you could run a much shallower oil pan (I will assume you are running a custom pan)and actually drop the engine down in the chassis a fair amount then tilt it back a lillte.
This would also put a little more weight over the drive wheels but also lower the center of gravity at the same time.
Maybe it's not a worthwhile compromise sacrificing the extra weight over the wheels for a lower center of gravity or maybe it is but it's just something I thought about. 



_Modified by vwhammer1 at 11:47 AM 9-3-2006_


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (vwhammer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhammer1* »_I understand that tilting the engine back that far will help put some more weight over the drive wheels. 
But, just an idea, if you are running a dry sump system you could run a much shallower oil pan (I will assume you are running a custom pan)and actually drop the engine down in the chassis a fair amount then tilt it back a lillte.
This would also put a little more weight over the drive wheels but also lower the center of gravity at the same time.
Maybe it's not a worthwhile compromise sacrificing the extra weight over the wheels for a lower center of gravity or maybe it is but it's just something I thought about. 
_Modified by vwhammer1 at 11:47 AM 9-3-2006_

Hay man you have to read the original post's I made about the project, In addition to the clocking of the motor it also sits 5" lower in the bay,However this is not due to the dry sump it's the new angle that archives this.
In the event someone were to use the same dry sump set up I have with a standard 020 they would not be able to lower the motor any more because of where the diff. casing is on the car's they are already to low.


----------



## DefHare (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

Ultimate rabbit eh? So... when do you get the 13s with the stretched tires?


----------



## vwhammer1 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
Hay man you have to read the original post's I made about the project, In addition to the clocking of the motor it also sits 5" lower in the bay,However this is not due to the dry sump it's the new angle that archives this.
In the event someone were to use the same dry sump set up I have with a standard 020 they would not be able to lower the motor any more because of where the diff. casing is on the car's they are already to low.

Actually I read the whole thing and I didn't see anything about lowering the engine. 
But that is exactly what I was saying. 
If the ring gear is up so hi lowering the engine and tilting it back would be beneficial. 
Apparently you have done this so that answers my question.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (DefHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DefHare* »_Ultimate rabbit eh? So... when do you get the 13s with the stretched tires?









didn't you get deported.....


----------



## DefHare (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

maybe


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (DefHare)*

So it's update time.....
#1.Before fitting the car with the tranny I need to address the particulars of the engine and the dry sump set up. I got my lash set correctly for the solid lifter cam's now the head is done flowing over 260 CFM on the intakes







I also re-assembled the bottom end with all fresh part's so hear a few pictures for you all to check out.
The new turned down intermediate shaft with light weight pulley,notice how I milled the end off that normally would turn the standard oil pump,the gear on the shaft is to turn the new dry sump pump.








here is a picture of the shaft In place with the pump installed and the two mating up correctly.









This is what the new motor with the sump and all sensors looks like,notice the block off plate for the factory water pump I still need to drill out the hole machine the O ring seat and weld a flange on to it for the Davis Craig Electric water pump.









Another picture of the engine from the side with all hardware.








And last but not least the greatest thing about the X-trac is that you can change out your existing gears in a matter of minutes,x-trac designed this and all of there other boxes with the ability to remove the gear set and slap another on on with just four bolt's so hear are some pictures of the gear set separated form the rest of the box it literally take about 5 minutes to change this over to another gear set so if I go the the track and decide my top speed is limited by the ratio's in this set I can throw on the other one.








Fully remove 206 gear cluster.
















_Modified by X K R O M X at 9:15 AM 9-5-2006_

_Modified by X K R O M X at 9:17 AM 9-5-2006_


_Modified by X K R O M X at 9:29 AM 9-5-2006_


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

A few questions if you don't mind.
What is the purpose of the two small lines to the left for the oil filter??
And is the oil cooler located at the return line between the motor and the oil tank,or is it pressurised between the pump and the motor?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_A few questions if you don't mind.
What is the purpose of the two small lines to the left for the oil filter??
And is the oil cooler located at the return line between the motor and the oil tank,or is it pressurised between the pump and the motor?

The two lines I think you are asking about are actually sensor's, one is for oil pressure for my ECU,if thepressure goes below a set level the ECU shuts the car down to save the engine and the other is just for my dash so I can see the pressure,there is also oil temp and for both in the same spot.
The pressure is between the pump and the block, I don't think I will need to run an oil cooler being that the tank will be mounted in the rear of the car it should have enough travel time through the lines to cool the oil but I will have to see.


----------



## MoGtheMooGle (May 14, 2005)

*blinks* that's amazing stuff!


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

When i had a closer look i could see the sensors,need some glasses maybe








I was looking at a Golf mk3 track car a few weeks ago with a N/A 16v in it.
It also had a dry sump setup,with a belt drive though.
He had a 16 liters oil tank,and he told me even with all that oil he needed a quite big oil cooler.
One reason why that motor was warm might be because of extremely high revs.
It was a 77,4mm stroke 84mm bore reving 9800rpm
The crank was from a 1.6 AFT motor and he used 159mm rods with a 220mm block.Only 1714cc


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_
He had a 16 liters oil tank,and he told me even with all that oil he needed a quite big oil cooler.









Why would you need an oil cooler?If the resevoir is located in the trunk then the 15+ feet of lines act as oil coolers.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_








Why would you need an oil cooler?If the reservoir is located in the trunk then the 15+ feet of lines act as oil coolers.

My point exactly Wiz kid,I think I will set up the tank and lines initially without the cooler and then go from there.


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_








Why would you need an oil cooler?If the resevoir is located in the trunk then the 15+ feet of lines act as oil coolers.

I can't imagine there is much of a cooling effect from the oil lines going inside a hot coupe.
Of course,the quantity of the oil will help the cooling process,but only for a limited time.


----------



## DefHare (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (NORSK)*

How much oil will live in the tank/motor now?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (DefHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DefHare* »_How much oil will live in the tank/motor now? 

Tank or Motor.............


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_I can't imagine there is much of a cooling effect from the oil lines going inside a hot coupe.

As opposed to an oil cooler core next to a hot engine?








In the case of a dry sump set up,the long lines with the increased surface area act as an "oil cooler".


----------



## Agaeris (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_As opposed to an oil cooler core next to a hot engine?










Ya, on a sukky stock setup, but for some people its....
An oil cooler in front of a hot engine getting cold airflow?








Same idea with fuel lines. The metal line and the tank act as heat sinks, so coolers are not really necessary in a lot of applications.


----------



## DefHare (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
Tank or Motor.............









tank


----------



## Digital-K (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (DefHare)*

how much does that friggin tranny weigh? hopefully less than Shannons mom....


----------



## DefHare (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Digital-K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital-K* »_how much does that friggin tranny weigh? hopefully less than Shannons mom....

My mom weighs about 120lbs so..


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (DefHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DefHare* »_tank

gallon and a half.


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

Awesome thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Speed Racer.)*

subscribed for details


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (the12for12)*

Deeeelicious. I'll be watching this


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

amazing. Loved your car as it was, really gonna love it now!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Agaeris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agaeris* »_An oil cooler in front of a hot engine getting cold airflow?









I am sure the cabin/cockpit is going to be cooler than an oil cooler in front of a hot engine.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_I am sure the cabin/cockpit is going to be cooler than an oil cooler in front of a hot engine.









Why would I put anything more in the front of my car then the bare essentials of what is needed,I promise When this is all said and done many of you will look @ it in astonishment asking why did he do this or that....You just have to trust the power of the "God of Steel"
check this masterpiece out. and my inspiration from various other platforms...


























_Modified by X K R O M X at 11:35 PM 9-13-2006_


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

I gotta be honest, that's hot.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

MORE.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

well that just boosted my inspiration...maybe ill actually work on my car tonight! thanks!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

Sorry to 1-UP you Jarod but I had to...


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*

that Toyota engine is a IRL motor so I hardly think you one up'd me,not that that was the point anyways....


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

battle of the ulitmate na motor pics!


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_battle of the ulitmate na motor pics!

THE END...


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*


----------



## LapinGTI (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (NORSK)*

Oettinger in 80's :

turbo, but sweet 

From wich car? 
and yes, X K R O M X your car rock! realy cool.



_Modified by LapinGTI at 4:58 PM 9-14-2006_


----------



## tommi nylund (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (LapinGTI)*

That engine with 2 turbochargers is Lancia EVC´s (experimental compocite vehicle) 16-valve trifux engine with under 1800cc capacity. It supposed to be raced on S-group rally after B-group. But everything were abandoned after Henri Toivonen and his co-driver Sergio Cresto (driving the ultimate Lancia Delta S4) lost their lifes at 2nd of May 1986 at rally Tour De Corse....and after season 1986 the group B rallying was history.
That engine is very special and it is all way design and built specially for Lancia by Abarth. It rumoured to have over 600hp (Delta S4 had 100-200 less with one turbo and 'volumex' roots-compressor). This engine doesn´t have any relation to their commercial engines (eg the ultimate Delta Integrale´s 8v and 16v engines are totally different).
What makes that engine special is the head! It have intake ports between the cam carriers and outside there are 8 exhaust ports like you can see from the pic. And that´s why that engine was called the Trifux.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
As opposed to an oil cooler core next to a hot engine?









If a heat exchanger is placed in the path of ambient air flow, the atmosphere going across the fins is going to be much cooler than the inside of a hot cockpit.


_Quote »_In the case of a dry sump set up,the long lines with the increased surface area act as an "oil cooler".

The heat that will radiate out of a rubber hose protected by braided steel is minimal. Considering how many liters of oil are in a dry sump tank, that's a *lot* of heat to liberate. Yes, that extra oil acts as a heat sink, but once it is heat soaked... it has to go somewhere. The most efficient way to deal with it is to add a heat exchanger that gets plenty of air at ambient temperature.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If a heat exchanger is placed in the path of ambient air flow, the atmosphere going across the fins is going to be much cooler than the inside of a hot cockpit.


Thats what A/Cs for


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (SSj4G60)*

this thread makes my pants tight!








how goes it krom?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (VWralley)*

My partner in crime and I have been fighting with all the final details for the tubular control arm set ups for mark I's and II's as of late so not much progress on the car.
We are also going to have a suspension correction kits for lower Mark I & II car's using stock control arm's for you boy's so please be patient!


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
We are also going to have a suspension correction kits for lower Mark I & II car's using stock control arm's for you boy's so please be patient!

ooooh are we talking about ball joint extenders or drop spindles or something like that?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Mr Black)*

yes and yes.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

hey if your not making progress on the car, but bettering handling for mk1's in general, no complaints here!!


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (VWralley)*

I have about 100 different things going @ the same time Last night i was finishing up a port job on a set of 350z cylinder head's for a customer,so I bounce around from one thing to the next all I can say is be patient please.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_ no complaints here!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_ooooh are we talking about ball joint extenders or drop spindles or something like that?

For proper suspension geometry in lowered ride height applications?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (danny_16v)*

That's what I'm hopin'.....and the answer seemed to be affirmative. 
Ford Mustang guys have been using extended balljoints for years, don't know why we can't.
Casting drop spindles is a whole 'nuther ball game, much more investment/ R&D required. I see why they did it for the Mk4's but not surprise they left the older cars alone. If someone does release them though that would be awesome.


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Mr Black)*

any progress?


----------



## 16vMax (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (nypassat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nypassat16v* »_any progress?

x2


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (16vMax)*

Been busy on other performance defing things...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...55743


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*

just wanted to give it a bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*

^ nice hood prop







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this car is amazing.


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (VWralley)*

the ultimate driving machine?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

Jarod you need to score an Audi V8 valve cover and get some CF going on


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Jarod you need to score an Audi V8 valve cover and get some CF going on









from what ive been told, they dont fit








-j


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_from what ive been told, they dont fit








-j

They do but I dont want one.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Jarod you need to score an Audi V8 valve cover and get some CF going on 

Any idea of where to get ?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (SSj4G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_
Any idea of where to get ?

Off of an Audi v8 perhaps....


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

i know that , just dont see them getting parted much


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (SSj4G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_i know that , just dont see them getting parted much 

there in lies you problem,look you must young padawan.


----------



## Wishy Washy (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

Hows the car comin girly man ??


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Captain16vGTI)*

I told you I sold it.


----------



## Wishy Washy (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

Dude I so don't believe you. Im gonna stop by sometime to see how the progress is going.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Captain16vGTI)*

All right,for those of you who care still,I have finally got some updates on this project.....First off I have been busy with many other thing's but I felt I needed to start giving my car some attention again so here we go.
First off this is the TRUE old school picture I busted these out a while ago and took a picture for laughs.








After about 1 minute of contemplating what to do for a protective coating on these mounts A1pocketRocket and I decided what better then GOOOOLLLLLDDDDD! That way i can be sure to win points with the show and shine guy's.
This is the top view there are a total of four mounts,and the motor does not move and now will remain at a 25* angle towards the rear.
























As stated already the engine does not move,the bottom rear mount (below) is just there to assist the front mount in stopping rear ward rotation.(It's gold)








You can see how low it all sits the lowest part of the gear box that you see is actually the internal oil pump I will be a making a skid plate to protect it








And lastly I love GOOOOOOLLLLLDDDD! "Would you like a shhmoke and a pancake?"

















_Modified by X K R O M X at 3:45 AM 12-24-2006_


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (skidplate)*

Bad ass, but the ewok village takes the cake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (melmer)*

glad to see the update, gold looooksh veirrrrrrrrrrrrd!


----------



## Al Fresco (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

Hey Jarod, dont mean to hijack. Can you tell me all about the electric h20 pump. I saw your car run about a year ago up @ willow streets. It was bloody fast then, cant guess what it will run now.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Al Fresco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Al Fresco* »_Hey Jarod, dont mean to hijack. Can you tell me all about the electric h20 pump. I saw your car run about a year ago up @ willow streets. It was bloody fast then, cant guess what it will run now.

what exactly do you want to know?
Basically it removes the need for a standard Waterpump which help reduce parasitic loss on the engine the less drag,the more potential hp there is to be made.They run these on almost all the cars that run in FIA GT and ALMS here stateside.
I just finished mounting my fuel cell and sump tank this weekend my next step is to address the waterpump,alternator and header.


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_MORE. 


















I grew up 1 block from VAC, Armand is some serious inspiration. I stop by every now and then and he asks me ahen I'm gonna get my rabbit to the track. Looks like 2008 for me.
Just need to finish my apprenticeship and make some good money.
Fast=Expensive


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (OnTheRunDCI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OnTheRunDCI* »_
I grew up 1 block from VAC, Armand is some serious inspiration. I stop by every now and then and he asks me ahen I'm gonna get my rabbit to the track. Looks like 2008 for me.
Just need to finish my apprenticeship and make some good money.
Fast=Expensive

I finally found some one in here who understand the true meaning of speed.....$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

This is why I built a semi show car first, it's WAY cheaper. So eventually this clean car will be a track car.


----------



## Al Fresco (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

Sorry, Jarod I meant more like the brand, supplier and any special application for the electric h20 pump, costs and level of difficulty. Thanks.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*

Progress time.
Truth be told I have been working more on my car as of late more then my parts to sell to potential customers,(Sorry fellas)Rumor has it VW is offering some $$$ up for competing racers in ANY kind of VW and I would like to make my mark and get some of that green.
here we go.
Here Is a new shot of the mounted EWP with all coolant lines and sensor provision ready to go. 








Here is another close up of the pump in its new home, the Alternator now sits well below the oil pan,I wanted to drive it off of the passengers side drive shaft in the rear but there is no space ,Looks like I will have to drive it off the engine after all.
















Next we have the new fuel lines and oil lines that go all the way to the boot of the car.this is obviously the engine compartment side.Black and gold jiffy tight fitting on the fuel rail for quick release of line to drain and calculate fuel consumption.This way I can take my average lap time and put it against how much fuel was used per lap to see exactly how much fuel will be need to run the race(extra weight is a bummer)








Here is the lines inside of the car coming through the firewall.(pretty simple)








And a good place to end is in the rear of the car here is the new fuel cell and Sump tank mounted,It's hard to see(you can only see the lines really) but I mounted my oil cooler in the rear of the car now,My rear diffuser will give the cooler the needed air in the rear of the car I cut a hole and made a louver type of vent out of Carbon to get rid of the extra heat .








That's it for now 
~Jarod.









_Modified by X K R O M X at 10:53 PM 2-26-2007_

_Modified by X K R O M X at 10:56 PM 2-26-2007_


_Modified by X K R O M X at 11:06 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*



Wizard-of-OD said:


> uh oh...someone else has a x-trac gearbox
> 
> Interesting stuff it seems to be a little older then my junk?
> Sam do you know the back ground or are you just googling again....


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Nice to see some more progress.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_










where/who do i see about a body kit like this? are these customs or does someone sell them?


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (vagrant_mugen)*

Couple sources I linked a long time ago. Spridgetech is halfway down the page.
http://www.showcars-bodyparts.com/rabbit.html
http://www.spridgetech.com/gallery.htm


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

nothing mkII? im gonna have to suit up and make a glass kit myself. 

wait, they have the mkII golf under 85-92 rabbit. i hope they have a catalog with pictures w/ part numbers. ill check it out.


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 9:42 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

damn that rear diffuser is hot


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (91whitewolfsburg)*

all right ripper's, Here is the latest in my quest to touch the breast of Shiva.........
I recently upgraded my ITB to TWM's,not because the badgers are inferior,but because I needed the 48mm for more power and I can run bigger Tb's in the class I will race the car. for the most part it was all pretty straight forward,I needed to change my coolant hose going to the radiator and that's about it.
Here are some pic's.
TWM's with new hose.


















As you can see with the hood closed you can really tell the difference in how the engine is mounted now pretty dame cool.
















And lastly My custom alternator pulley and the tension-er I made for it. 








One last thing as some of you may know I do a considerable amount of head work also on top of that I also offer some custom parts that are not easily attainable,Such as Hyabusa COP adapters with the Coils,block off plates,EWP(electric water pump) custom brackets, Mag sensor bracket's and trigger sensor's to name a few,If there is something you need made*Please do not hesitate to ask * Here are some random pic's for me to whore out.








custom hose coupler. 








Block off plate with O ring for rear of head's 8v or 16v








cam trigger wheel








EWP flange


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

looks awesome man! appears to be getting down to the nitty gritty to get it back in action...cant wait!!! 
those machined pieces look awesome. quick ?, does the alt tensioner bolt onto your oil pan or the block? lookin into spots to relocate my alt, and that has been my first thought for a spot 













































_Modified by VWralley at 10:26 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (VWralley)*

the bracket bolts directly to the block where the factory p-steering pump would go the tensinor goes to the oil pan.


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

wow a totally performance minded na 16v. i'm def watching this


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (fastmaxxcooper)*

Lookin good....now you get to make a new blingy air box. Are you going to put a scoop in the hood?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_the bracket bolts directly to the block where the factory p-steering pump would go the tensinor goes to the oil pan.

noice, you wouldnt want to make another setup would you?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
noice, you wouldnt want to make another setup would you?









well of course I would, the only real issue is that my engine is not like your's sitting in the car. So I would need to address that first.


_Modified by X K R O M X at 4:02 PM 4-16-2007_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

ill shoot you an IM once i get the charger and alt in hand. then ill know more of what i will need exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what class/organization are you going to be running with? id def take a road trip to see this thing in action


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Whats the alternator from? It looks tiny!


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (VWralley)*

what class/organization are you going to be running with? id def take a road trip to see this thing in action







[/QUOTE]
Vintage f1......







or NASA like trying to fly to the moon.
Believe it or not the car is still legal to run in gt2 or ITE.where despite all my effort's will get smashed by rx7's and tube frame vipers. But that's not the point the point was to do something that brings joy to my life for me building car's and making custom stuff is as fun as driving them.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (machschnelGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machschnelGTI* »_Lookin good....now you get to make a new blingy air box. Are you going to put a scoop in the hood?

Nah,I will just make a new carbon box and run it directly to the front of the car. I also will place my tranny oil cooler right below it I think.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
Vintage f1......







or NASA like trying to fly to the moon.
Believe it or not the car is still legal to run in gt2 or ITE.

now that i dont believe!! im really surprised if it wouldnt compete in ITE, but as you said, there is some super tough competition in those classes...


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
what class/organization are you going to be running with? id def take a road trip to see this thing in action


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Kanoa9321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kanoa9321* »_









This is the best picture in the whole thread!


----------



## PDVR6 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

hahaha


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (PDVR6)*

/me bows before krom


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

I believe it, ITE is otherwise known as IT-Everything. we regularly see old busch north series cars and such there... its a very tough class to win in.


----------



## suki101 (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2035cc16v* »_I believe it, ITE is otherwise known as IT-Everything. we regularly see old busch north series cars and such there... its a very tough class to win in.

ITE in the SoPac region brings out a few fast cars sometimes. the regulars are not as quick as you would think. Most get their doors blown off by EP Mazdas RX7s. Remember in ITE you still have to run DOT legal tires as well, and tube frame cars run in SP (Super Production). I think that the Rabbit has a very good chance to be competitive in SoCal.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (suki101)*

bump to keep this on the first page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how soon do you hope to have the car running again?


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

What's the spec's on that new bottom end hiding in there?








I see we've bumped to a 2L bottom end of some sort. Very nice setup!


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_What's the spec's on that new bottom end hiding in there?








I see we've bumped to a 2L bottom end of some sort. Very nice setup!

It's always been a 9a block,and the specs are hush hush....for now.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_bump to keep this on the first page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how soon do you hope to have the car running again?

Im in the process of building a buch of custome stuff to get the car running I don't have an exact ETA.sorry.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

you dont have to apologize , custom stuff takes a ton of time


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_Block off plate with O ring for rear of head's 8v or 16v










What's the going rate for one of those? It'd be great to get one with a bung for a GM coolant sensor for megasquirt setups..

_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_
_in reference to audi v8 valve cover)_
from what ive been told, they dont fit








-j

They do not fit. I have the exhaust from one on my car, along with a few other neat pieces but neither sides valve covers fit our 16v heads.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_They do not fit. I have the exhaust from one on my car, along with a few other neat pieces but neither sides valve covers fit our 16v heads.

Which V8 valve covers do you have?The 3.6 or 4.2 V8?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Which V8 valve covers do you have?The 3.6 or 4.2 V8?

Touche. Does the not-the-one-that-i-tried fit? I hadn't considered there was a difference, and i'm afraid i don't know which one it was that i tried them from...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
Touche. Does the not-the-one-that-i-tried fit? I hadn't considered there was a difference, and i'm afraid i don't know which one it was that i tried them from...

Part # + image.
p.s. This is not an urban myth,you should know me better by now


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Part # + image.
p.s. This is not an urban myth,you should know me better by now










Are you asking me for a PN? The engine was in a JY, but i'm going back on Friday.. Whichever one it was, they didn't fit. But it did have very nice front water outlet and dizzy block off plates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_you dont have to apologize , custom stuff takes a ton of time























It's not the work on that car it's work away from the car i have been spending alot of time working on head R&D plus traveling with STaSIS as a car chief now.
But i love it all.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
What's the going rate for one of those? It'd be great to get one with a bung for a GM coolant sensor for megasquirt setups..
They do not fit. I have the exhaust from one on my car, along with a few other neat pieces but neither sides valve covers fit our 16v heads.

The going rate is $45.00 if you need me to tap a hole with threads in the center for you add $15.00 all you will need to do is give me the specific thread size. I.E. 8x1.25 or whatever.


----------



## nelsonvr6 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

That car is hot as hell. How high does it rev ?


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_

Are you asking me for a PN? The engine was in a JY, but i'm going back on Friday.. Whichever one it was, they didn't fit. But it did have very nice front water outlet and dizzy block off plates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The 3.6 one definitely doesn't fit, got one and its not wide enought and so the last 2 holes on the distributor side dont line up 
Here is what its looks like down the spark plug hole w/ that holes for the bolts on the passengerside of the head lined up 








Dizzy side of head








Bottoms compared
















It MIGHT be able be made to fit but youd have to cut out the bracing on the underside, and Lengthen it
Part # 077 103 47 6F



_Modified by SSj4G60 at 8:28 PM 4-23-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_The 3.6 one definitely doesn't fit,

Which 3.6 is this?Let me cross reference what I have here.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Which 3.6 is this?Let me cross reference what I have here.

If you look at his photos you can see the issues i had too. One doesn't have an oil cap for a start (okay, that's an easy one to fix), and it also has a large notch on the end, sort of like a sierra cosworth style cover aesthetically.
The other has a notch on each end, dizzy style. Both are too short, and neither sit on the head correctly.
Also of note, the spark plug wires are shorter in height, but sit flush on the audi head. I'm running these on my engine - i wish the vavle cover would fit so that I could use the nice black cover over the wires too. The audi also has the nice 90' dizzy cap, like the Pugs from europe.
I think we've thread jacked enough though - time for a new thread? Maybe air out some 16v secrets/unsual/unknown facts?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (the brit)*

You "Show Queens"are arguing about a stupid valve cover that does absolutely nothing for your car performance wise.........


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_You "Show Queens"are arguing about a stupid valve cover that does absolutely nothing for your car performance wise.........









cough , cough..
it was wizz's idea


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_You "Show Queens"are arguing about a stupid valve cover that does absolutely nothing for your car performance wise.........









Shut up 
you painted your engine mount brackets gold...whose the shown queen now?
p.s. Working on getting that AEB head to you soon.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I paint *ALL* the custom parts I make gold cause it's super cheezy but rad @ the same time.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_I paint *ALL* the custom parts I make gold cause it's super cheezy but rad @ the same time.

Do you also look @ yourself in the mirror and say damn I am fine?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Do you also look @ yourself in the mirror and say damn I am fine?

Only when I am tugging on my nipple simultaneously.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

how goes the car man? 
and bump to keep this on the first page where it belongs


----------



## 2slo2go (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: (VWralley)*

gruppe a stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
Only when I am tugging on my nipple simultaneously.









Thats a mighty long tug...this thread has been dormant for 2 months


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*

I just bought a Superflow Bench of my own to push forward with my own business,(currently doing a 16vt head and 24v vr6 head)I have been working with a Pro Race team, The last thing I did to the car is machine some custom parts for the shifter assembly Right now I am fighting with the painstaking task of putting a clutch assembly together for this damn car *NO ONE *seems to have any info or the parts needed so I am starting @ ground zero on this.
I will be finishing my electrical upgrade @ my house this weekend and will FINALLY be able to use my tig and Mig welder.That has been a HUGE hold up.so please stop bitching unless you want to come over and help me with it....?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

dude, i saw you on t.v.!







street tuner challenge, ABD was doin dyno tuning on the mk5 and they had you talking...i was like "hey i think i recognize that mug!"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good luck on the house man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_dude, i saw you on t.v.!







street tuner challenge, ABD was doing dyno tuning on the mk5 and they had you talking...i was like "hey i think i recognize that mug!"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good luck on the house man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









It's true I am officially lame. Did you like my super sweet lab coat,








funny thing about that show is that car would have never have run if it were not for our wizardry and they never really explain that.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

ahahaha!! yes the lab coat was quit a nice touch







you looked very official and professional








that doesnt surprise me one bit, they mentioned something about having troubles getting it running too, but never went further into it than that...the funny thing is i was watching with my roomates and they were laughing at how lame everyone was talking about stuff, and what they chose to speak about (well what they showed any ways) and one of them remarked how you were the only one who sounded like they actually knew what you were talking about


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_ahahaha!! yes the lab coat was quit a nice touch







you looked very official and professional








that doesnt surprise me one bit, they mentioned something about having troubles getting it running too, but never went further into it than that...the funny thing is i was watching with my roomates and they were laughing at how lame everyone was talking about stuff, and what they chose to speak about (well what they showed any ways) and one of them remarked how you were the only one who sounded like they actually knew what you were talking about
















well I would not go that far but thanks .


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

I was just thinking about this the other day and meant to go find it and bump it back up. Whatever happened to the balljoint doohickies for rabbits? I understand that housing comes first, me and my wife close tomorrow on our home and I don't see any rabbit time in the next few months!









Garth


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_That has been a HUGE hold up.so please stop bitching unless you want to come over and help me with it....?










I am coming down next month,can I stop by and weld?








Got some nice things I can make you








On a more serious note,what did xtrac use for the clutch assembly?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (g60vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vw* »_I was just thinking about this the other day and meant to go find it and bump it back up. Whatever happened to the balljoint doohickies for rabbits? I understand that housing comes first, me and my wife close tomorrow on our home and I don't see any rabbit time in the next few months!









Garth

the drop pins are directly related to my electrical upgrade also, I can't stand paying anyone to weld something when I can do it myself,it's just dumb.
In the last 4 months I have spent all my money on tools (Mill,lathe,tooling for both Mig welder,Tig welder and now the flow bench....) I should have all my wiring finished this weekend and will hope to have some good updates for this old thread.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
I am coming down next month,can I stop by and weld?








Got some nice things I can make you








On a more serious note,what did xtrac use for the clutch assembly?

You can always come by if you want,that is an open invitation to all who are in my area,As I do not get out much cause I rather spend my time in the garage.

As for the clutch x-trac does not do any clutch components for their tranny's, I am putting together something on my own.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_I am putting together something on my own.

Tripple plate?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Tripple plate? 

Not quite, being the power my makes does not necessitate for that application.
A double whammy will do fine.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

up


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (VWralley)*

In case any of you guys have not seen this yet I HIGHLY suggest you look through the entire thread and marvel @ the pure insanity and beauty that is the 1997 Audi A4 BTCC touring car(bought and rebuilt by my new hero).Be sure to study it well as you may never see this again.....
~Jarod.
http://www.audisport-iberica.c...90003


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

you look into a tilton twin disk? there stuff is fairly universal.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (vw16vcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw16vcabby* »_you look into a tilton twin disk? there stuff is fairly universal. 

The clutch is not the issue,I already have that sorted its the flywheel/flex-plate and then the backspacing required in order for the ring gear to align correctly with the starter.
I have it all figured out but I am focusing on finishing up the rest of the fabrication on the car before pulling the engine and trans.to finalize the clutch.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

Could you post a picture of your front control arm?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sead)*

XKROMX: Do you plan on making a custom made oil pan ?


----------



## Alex g (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_XKROMX: Do you plan on making a custom made oil pan ?


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
And lastly My custom alternator pulley and the tension-er I made for it. 










cough cough dry sump


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (dubstarmk2)*

Any vids of this thing running???


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

gret job i have seen your car at dub car show in irvendel do you still have the water pump set up?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (D-Gti vr6)*

im qurious if this cam sensor you made could be made to work with MS, got any closer pics of how its setup in your car?








reason being is i just did an MS swap onto a Group 2 rally car..we are trying to slowly eliminate everything that may come up on stage. the thought to go with the crank trigger was kinda shut down due to the high risk of anything in that area getting demolished. If this could work, it would be worth the effort to get rid of the stock dizzy


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_im qurious if this cam sensor you made could be made to work with MS, got any closer pics of how its setup in your car?

reason being is i just did an MS swap onto a Group 2 rally car..we are trying to slowly eliminate everything that may come up on stage. the thought to go with the crank trigger was kinda shut down due to the high risk of anything in that area getting demolished. If this could work, it would be worth the effort to get rid of the stock dizzy









why not run an ABA block with crank and use the stock sensor?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (killa)*

we just installed a brand new 9a after the timing belt went out while tuning...not really very cost effective at this point. on top of that we dont want to mount/have anything mounted on or near the crank.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_im qurious if this cam sensor you made could be made to work with MS, got any closer pics of how its setup in your car?








reason being is i just did an MS swap onto a Group 2 rally car..we are trying to slowly eliminate everything that may come up on stage. the thought to go with the crank trigger was kinda shut down due to the high risk of anything in that area getting demolished. If this could work, it would be worth the effort to get rid of the stock dizzy









Hey rally, the sensor you are asking about on my exhaust Cam is my sync sensor for my fuel injection,I also run a sensor off the crank There is really no other way to to this,I need both for the sequential injection set up on My SAS which correct me if I am wrong MS does not offer, I don't think you could get this to works as the the cam turn @ a different speed them the crank,as you already know. 
~Jarod.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

thanks man, thats basically what i was told. MS is coming out with a "sequencer" to allow the use of sequential injection, if i chose that route in the future, that sensor would be awesome. unfortunaltly not lookin to go that way as of yet, but thanks for the response


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (VWralley)*

any one know whats going on with this car?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

i just saw it on tv!


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (VWralley)*

you did,The new owner must be having fun! What program was it?


----------



## PASHAT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

It was a RE-RUN!!!!




































(Get it? ... a Re run?)


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (PASHAT)*

NEW OWNER?!?!?!!?







you kidding me right??


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (PintSized)*

it was sitting still so hard to say








was on redline tv on speed i believe, dubfest, or something like that, coverage


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_it was sitting still so hard to say








was on redline tv on speed i believe, dubfest, or something like that, coverage


hmmm I had no idea.Bummer I did not get to see it.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

So this biotch running again?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Fast929)*

honestly the coverage sucked ball sac's...it was just the front corner while they showd some weak mk4..the whole show coverage was on the new cars, they maybe showed one pic of a mk1 and it was that blue VR cabby w/ chrome TT wheels...


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (VWralley)*

yup i seen it as well


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (redGTInj)*

Update time I have lagged for a while on this as I have been busy with other things.
First off I needed a shift lever for the car,X-trac God bless their souls,Wanted $1,800.00 For their unit.So I took a look @ it and decided to buy a used Mill instead.I used the mill to do the shaft and my lathe to the the handle. Next I made the base plate and put some pretty holes in it with the rotary table to save weight, Then welded all the parts together.Assuring that the shifter was @ the proper height to accommodate my ideal comfort zone for shifting the beast, their is only 3" now between my wheel and the handle in order to minimize the time I am away from the helm.
The Bike brake (yes that is what it is) is used for the reverse lock out.








These box's uses a solid shift rod unlike the newer 206 units so I ran the solid rod through the fire wall and machined some inserts and threaded them on each end for the rod ends.








Once through the fire wall I needed to connect the shifter to the tranny.
Since the box did not come with the selector lever and X-trac wanted $600.00 for theirs I went back to the mill again with a solid block of aluminum and came back with this clevis,I needed to broach it for the spline shaft and tap it also for a pinch bolt so it does not slip off of the selector shaft this is one of my favorite things on the car so far
















Close up, I love the puuuurty little swirls.








Now that the shifter was complete I needed to address the hydraulic clutch,since I already have been running a modified balance bar set up for my brakes I decided to get a single hanging pedal from Willwood.(I had to cut and weld the pedal arm to get the correct angle for my existing pedals)Same pic as above,also when I had my brake arm lever out I put a series of holes in the steel factory arm to take some weight out.








I mounted it to the inside of the F-wall, while on the engine side the master was reinforced with a custom bracket that I incorporated into my balance beam set up.I also connected it to the factory brace location to minimize fire wall flex on the brakes. Both pieces are held in place with two bolts. 








You will also notice that in this picture there is a large shinny aluminum tank, that is my tranny oil tank Fabricated all by hand The gear box has a mechanical internal pump that is driven off of the ring gear so it cools it's self.
I ran the black Earls pro line's from the tank to the tranny inlet then out to the oil cooler and back to the tank,The tank also has a breather attached to it for the box.
Back inside the car where I ran my oil and fuel lines I had a slight dilemma They were not obstructing where I used to mount my ECU,Igniter and Lambda amplifier.I copied the contour of the passenger's floor pan and made a custom carbon sheet that is elevates these Precious gems and still keep my lines nice and tidy.It is held in place with 4 dzus fasteners for quick easy access,(like my fly)








I wanted to ditch the glass window so I got some lexan and a bunch of nut-sert's and mounted this hand cut piece in place.As it may seem to be an easy task it was one of the most time consuming, I did not want the lexan to sit in the factory trim a 1/2" lower then the outer edge of the window frame, So I had to make as many spacers on the lathe as there are screws(I am sure Mc-master car has the right size ones but who wanted to wait....) they help go into the nut sets to keep the window out to minimize aero-dynamic loss due to drag.believe me when I say this sucked.The window now can be removed in a matter of minutes in the event it needs to be replaced.








Finally I thought I would post some pics of the suspension components I made on the car ,MMMMMMMM parallel a arms and Tie rods on a slammed Rabbit.Isn't that just beautiful.
you can also see in these picture my soon to be trade mark gold painted axles, I mounted the engine and tranny in the car so that I now use two VW short axles, Buh bye torque steer.
















I probably won't update this again for another 6 months As i am a busy boy these day's.
thanks again for your interest and always feel free to hit me up if you need anything
~Jarod. 

_Modified by X K R O M X at 11:58 PM 12-3-2007_

_Modified by X K R O M X at 12:00 AM 12-4-2007_

_Modified by X K R O M X at 12:04 AM 12-4-2007_


_Modified by X K R O M X at 12:06 AM 12-4-2007_


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

i like the way you think.
they wanted xxxx ammount of dollars, so i just went out, bought a mill, and made it myself








i just read the entire thread. my eyes...and my brain hurts.
good job. keep up the crazy work
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

Missing a few CV bolts








That shifter is sick! Avid makes some very nice brake levers for that








Car is really coming together now. Thing is sick. Can't wait to see that thing get back on the track. 
What kind of ratio's in the xtrac sporting? Gotta be niceeeee!!!


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_Missing a few CV bolts








That shifter is sick! Avid makes some very nice brake levers for that








Car is really coming together now. Thing is sick. Can't wait to see that thing get back on the track. 
What kind of ratio's in the xtrac sporting? Gotta be niceeeee!!!
 I can post the chart from them on availabe ratios.
The output flage only use's 3 bolts to hold the cv on and three dowl pins to allign it.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

I'll assume REAL close ratio. Is that setup for easy final drive swaps?
Looks like you picked up some solid ground clearance with the dry sumper too.
[email protected]!&$#



_Modified by Fast929 at 9:55 AM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
First off I needed a shift lever for the car,X-trac God bless their souls,Wanted $1,800.00 For their unit.So I took a look @ it and decided to buy a used Mill instead.I used the mill to do the shaft and my lathe to the the handle. Next I made the base plate and put some pretty holes in it with the rotary table to save weight, Then welded all the parts together.Assuring that the shifter was @ the proper height to accommodate my ideal comfort zone for shifting the beast, their is only 3" now between my wheel and the handle in order to minimize the time I am away from the helm.
The Bike brake (yes that is what it is) is used for the reverse lock out.









I love it....Why dont you start making those motorsport shifters?


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*

Damn!! this car is serious business... Too bad it's on the wrong coast, 'cause I'd be there in a hurry with a case of cold ones just to see it in person!!


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (G60syncro)*

Nice work Jarod. The lexan window looks good, nice idea to raise it for airflow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The position of the A arms and the cv axle is perfect, both parallel with the ground. The car should pull realy good with that setup. Can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_I'll assume REAL close ratio. Is that setup for easy final drive swaps?
Looks like you picked up some solid ground clearance with the dry sumper too.
[email protected]!&$#

_Modified by Fast929 at 9:55 AM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

Just incase you were thinking about Stage-4


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*








Why thank you!


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_










why do you have rope in your engine bay?


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Kanoa9321)*

rope?
I hope thats a joke.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (TehLonz)*

pfffffff run of the mill stuff








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Kanoa9321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kanoa9321* »_
why do you have rope in your engine bay?

I think he put it there so that if he gets bored or needs inspiration, he will jump the rope like Rocky


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (sp_golf)*

it's not rope!
Jeez people
it's bungie cord for extra torque


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (G60syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60syncro* »_Damn!! this car is serious business... Too bad it's on the wrong coast, 'cause I'd be there in a hurry with a case of cold ones just to see it in person!!

with a case of cold ones, you'd get turned away real quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (A1pocketrocket)*

Maybe a cold case of root beer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (OnTheRunDCI)*

wtf is this rope **** about?
Its a braided hose


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

thanks genius.
nothing gets passed you i guess


----------



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

do have some kind of a fire separation system built in this thing ?
(the red nozzle)


----------



## 8project4 (Jul 23, 2006)

where did you find this tranny at in the states and how steep was the tag?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (bunnyslayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyslayer* »_do have some kind of a fire separation system built in this thing ?
(the red nozzle)










yes that is correct.


----------



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now thats just cool do you have any more pics of your set up


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (bunnyslayer)*

hey,
aren't the cv joints left / right specific?
I believe the bearing chanels on the driver's/passenger's were angled the same direction related to rotation when I repacked my a2 half shafts a few years ago.
just wondering


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_hey,
aren't the cv joints left / right specific?
I believe the bearing chanels on the driver's/passenger's were angled the same direction related to rotation when I repacked my a2 half shafts a few years ago.
just wondering

Im not really sure what the question is here but I belive you are asking if the CV's are the same? Yes they are.


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
Im not really sure what the question is here but I belive you are asking if the CV's are the same? Yes they are.

i heard one side always hangs lower than the other, can you confirm this?


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (A1pocketrocket)*

I don't think its the cv's that hang one lower than the other.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Kanoa9321)*

Oh sweet x you're still on here. I had a question, the joints that were on your MK1 setup, did you make those or are they off the shelf and where can I source them?
I'm talking about the bearings that replaced the bushings where the arm mounts to the subframe.


_Modified by mechsoldier at 2:31 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (mechsoldier)*

click the linky
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (PintSized)*

I understand that he made the A arms....I want to know where the spherical bushings are from I didn't see it in that thread.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_I understand that he made the A arms....I want to know where the spherical bushings are from I didn't see it in that thread.

PM sent twice did you get it?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*

I want to hear this thing running on a track so bad......


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (FlugGTI)*

I will post a video in the morning . It's old and not good but you can hear it well.


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*

this car goes to the track? I thought it was a show car


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Kanoa9321)*

ride height 
widened RSs 
dressy gold brackets 
id have to agree


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Mk2enthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_ride height 
widened RSs 
dressy gold brackets 
id have to agree

It's true it's a show queen........show your arse how to do things right.lol.


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
It's true it's a show queen

thought so cause if I do my math correctly it has been to more shows than tracks in the last few years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Kanoa9321)*

It does it job on the track just fine.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (machschnelGTI)*

can I post the 4age pics still?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_can I post the 4age pics still?

Formula Atlantic would have been so much more fun!


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate drive line......... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Formula Atlantic would have been so much more fun!









they make for some nice pictures


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

So, say if it was to get in a fight with more then one ninja..... *who would win?*


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woodrowstar* »_So, say if it was to get in a fight with more then one ninja..... *who would win?*

A ninja can not beat another Ninja....
Only a Samurai can beat a Ninja.*Are you a Samurai!?NO!*


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Nah, i'm more like a Ford Explorer *KR* meeting a deer


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*

here is the Vid and it sounds pretty good also.
http://s152.photobucket.com/al...3.flv


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*








BEAST!


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_here is the Vid and it sounds pretty good also.
http://s152.photobucket.com/al...3.flv
 
Holy Sh!tZ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

